# RipRow for the win(ter) or all year round



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I'd been eyeballing the RipRow for a while, probably would have gotten one sooner if it weren't so pricey, but my wife beat me to it: "Happy birthday!"

For anyone not familiar with this machine, it is pretty simple: an upright rower with resistance in both directions (push/pull), mounted on a rockered base, and the "handles" are a movable handlebar.

The idea is to simulate mountain biking, so you do a sort of steering motion as you push and pull, at the same time the base moves from side to side, just like when you're riding.

I didn't get the seat and I haven't been using the foot pads. The base is covered in felt to avoid marring hard floors, the top is covered in friction tape. The whole machine weighs maybe thirty pounds, so it's easy to move around. It's very well build, few parts, not likely to wear anything out for years.

In five minutes I can get a nice little pump going, extend that out to fifteen minutes and the cardio kicks in. Resistance is adjustable, I use 6/12 for higher rep, switching up my stance as I go .. it goes to 12 

If you can afford one piece of training equipment to help build all body strength for mountain biking, this is by far the best.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Not a single comment, speculation, or otherwise?

Come on kids you know you either:

A) want one
B) think it's stoopid
C) have no idea what the hell it is!

https://riprow.com/


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok...I'll bite. I vote 'B'

I live in the country and it's easy to get to trails and ride year round (winter temps as low as 10 deg F against my better judgement). Would never spend $1000 on something that simulates mountain biking when I can just go for a mountain bike ride. I recently made a dump run and sh*t-canned an old Nordic Track, a treadmill and a Body by Jake. This looks like it has potential for a dump run some day for me. There's just nothing like getting OUTSIDE no matter what the conditions.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

sturge said:


> There's just nothing like getting OUTSIDE no matter what the conditions.


+1
I'd rather run outside when it's -20°F and blowing snow -- and I do -- then add to my time indoors on some thing that doesn't even have pedals or at least one wheel.
YMMV


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 2, 2004)

I love mine !. I have had it over a year and it is the only exercise equipment I own that has never turned into a clothes rack. What really made a huge benefit was the Riprow Facebook Live workouts Lee started during the lock down. They are all recorded on the rip row blog. https://riprow.com/

Every M, W, F I would skip dinner and do the workout. This started in March and only recently has he cut them back to 1-2 x a week at much lower duration. My strength improved immensely.

I do not ride very much at all with full time job and commuting. But when I can ride, I feel great.

The motion with hip hinge and pushing and pulling against resistance is the closeted you can get to technical mountain biking


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

D) None of the above - know what it is, don't think it's stupid, just don't want one


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

We've discussed getting one. We're definitely getting a smart trainer. I love XC skiing and fatbiking, but I'm honest enough to admit that there are days I'd use something inside the house. Anytime the mercury goes under 0F, I'm less inclined to play outdoors.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

FWIW: Sometime in the early '80s I was a member of a gym that only had dynamic resistance machines. No weights, no springs, just viscous resistance both eccentric and concentric. Working out on those is just about the only time I got to the verge of puking from exertion, and turned into a total noodle. I don't know if that was good or bad...but I haven't seen them around at gyms since.


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

Eh. I think this is a "different strokes for different folks" kind of thing. As they say, the best exercise is the one you enjoy doing and will stick with. I can see this having value if 1) your only goals are to get better on the bike, and 2) you don't do any other strength training. I'm sure this is a valuable tool for what it does but that focus is rather narrow. 

For me personally biking is only one (albeit currently the primary) aspect of my fitness routine. I'm a broken old powerlifter that still has a love for the barbell and I think this complements my time on the bike nicely. I don't see what I would gain from the RipRow that would not be better served by more time on the bike. Further I don't see how I would progress on this and without a way to compete against myself and I suspect i would lose interest quickly.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

The idea with the RipRow is to get regular conditioning that simulates downhill biking, without biking, so you do this to supplement your riding.

I ride a lot, three to four times a week, at times I don’t get enough recovery, so the RipRow provides a sport specific kind of workout that I can do anytime.

Compared to a spin bike or trainer, the RipRow is a much more compete workout.

But yeah, it’s a hard sell until you’ve tried one. I’ll admit that I’m surprised only one other person on an old riders forum has a RipRow ... I expected it to be more popular with folks who need conditioning to avoid decline.


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

$1k would buy a lot of weights and balance trainers... the ones that most of the pros _actually_ use.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

EatsDirt said:


> $1k would buy a lot of weights and balance trainers... the ones that most of the pros _actually_ use.


How many of those pros are over 50?


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> I ride a lot, three to four times a week, at times I don't get enough recovery, so the RipRow provides a sport specific kind of workout that I can do anytime.


This statement doesn't make sense to me -- you don't get enough recovery from your riding so you do an additional workout that mimics riding? I understand there's a thing called "active recovery", yet it usually involves something that doesn't mimic what you're recovering from.

I'd love to try one, but I'll reiterate my feeling that I'd rather be outside doing just about anything active than exercising inside. Any exercise I do inside is in support of my wife's exercise habits. I can ride or run (and sometimes ski) from my doorstep, so that might explain my feeling. Check back in 6 months and let us know how you like it and how much you've used it over the longterm (not judging, just honestly want to know).


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

NordieBoy said:


> How many of those pros are over 50?


I guess you could pay more for a less effective workout if you wanted to regardless of age.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Just seeing this post. I'm not over 50, but I've had a RipRow for like 2 years and think it's awesome. Of course riding a bike is awesome, but the best way to learn and train isn't always on a bike. Weights are awesome too, but they don't directly translate into mtb. I like lifting heavier in the offseason and transitioning more to RipRow as the season goes on.

You can do similar work on a pump track, but it's still not quite the same. It's much easier to smooth out mechanics on the RipRow and bring it to the pump track than it is to just hit the pump track. Plus, you can get way more reps if you have a RipRow at your house than if you're driving to a pump track. Putting the machine on low resistance and bashing out speed intervals is also super valuable if you like to go fast on the trail.

The only bummer is the price, but it's set that high because of the cost of production rather than just being a high mark-up China import.

So that's a long way of saying A) I [still] want [the] one [I have].


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hadn't ever heard of this before. Moving to a new house with a larger garage and might actually add this to my home gym for winter. Anyone else have thoughts?


----------



## NJ Gator (Jul 27, 2019)

Just dropped some cash on a pre-order. Never thought I would want one but I have really taken to the hinger row/anti-row concept. I am quickly approaching 50 and I feel like my riding has actually taken a step forward. I got some coaching and used the riprow to warm up and teach how movements should feel on the bike without the "noise" of the bike. I was learning to j hop. Best thing I can say is the machine does what it is supposed to do and does focus on biking heavily. I think it helps to build muscle memory and I am intending to use it during the week now that winter is coming.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

It’s been a long long time since I have not heard of a biking related product. Until now.

I’m going to dive into this to see what it’s all about…


----------



## NJ Gator (Jul 27, 2019)

mtnbkrmike said:


> It's been a long long time since I have not heard of a biking related product. Until now.
> 
> I'm going to dive into this to see what it's all about&#8230;


I would have never even thought of buying this before getting into the hinge row/antirow stuff. For me personally the hinge stuff made biking much more enjoyable. This summer I built a hinge stretching tool- don't get too excited it is a T made out of PVC that aligns to bike measurements. Warmed up before every ride in the parking lot.  Huge difference for me (I am as flexible a s a brick) and didn't get made fun of too much- hahahaha. If you are a you tuber check out joy of bike and speed science they are good at introducing hinge etc... without that context the riprow looks like a glorified rowing machine


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Looks pretty useful.
I have a concept 2 rower I like, when the outside conditions are bad or if you just want flexibility it's a great full body workout.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I don't think it is stupid but I don't want one, I can ride year round and do. I already do my daily workout along with my yoga and run so I am good for now. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I'll stick with my rigid single speed for core work year round.


----------



## #mtnbykr (Jun 6, 2014)

But, does it fit in your vanlife ?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

It definitely works. I’m not much of an indoor gym guy, the price is bit daunting, but I like it, it’s more fun that a rower.

I had a Concept rower for years, used to do the million meter challenges, but over time it hurt my back so I use a spin bike now for when I can’t ride.


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

I just grab a couple of 25lbs dumbbells and pretend I'm rip rowing, good as gold, I've been doing that way longer than I ever knew about the machine


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

rob214 said:


> I just grab a couple of 25lbs dumbbells and pretend I'm rip rowing, good as gold, I've been doing that way longer than I ever knew about the machine


Not the same, but okay


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

I want one, but I’ll need to find a used or scratch and dent one at half off.
At the moment I have a Pilates reformer (no rack), is there a Pilates exercise that can simulate the rip row?


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

Nurse Ben said:


> Not the same, but okay


I'm not knocking it I'm just not able to spend that amount of money on it


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

I bought a pair of shock cylinders from riprow and will try to roll my own diy version. YouTube already has at least one guy building a few iterations, I think I can get pretty close. Will be a fun winter project.


----------



## dancing james (Sep 27, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> I'd been eyeballing the RipRow for a while, probably would have gotten one sooner if it weren't so pricey, but my wife beat me to it: "Happy birthday!"
> 
> For anyone not familiar with this machine, it is pretty simple: an upright rower with resistance in both directions (push/pull), mounted on a rockered base, and the "handles" are a movable handlebar.
> 
> ...


So a year later, how are you getting on with it?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

dancing james said:


> So a year later, how are you getting on with it?


I use my spin bike and Riprow a couple times each week, mostly as an alternative to riding when it's too cold or dark.

If it wasn't so expensive, I think it'd be more commonplace. I got it as a gift, which was very nice!


----------



## dancing james (Sep 27, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> I use my spin bike and Riprow a couple times each week, mostly as an alternative to riding when it's too cold or dark.
> 
> If it wasn't so expensive, I think it'd be more commonplace. I got it as a gift, which was very nice!


Thank you

I’d love a riprow. I use TrainerRoad 4 times a week and would happily reduce each of those sessions by 15 minutes to do a riprow workout. Main problem is the cost plus the lack of UK distributor making it too expensive.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I've seen these and have been interested. I detest riding/spinning stationary bike workouts but would love a bike specific indoor work out I can do to build upper body and core strength. I think I first saw this (or something like it) on one of Nino Shurter's bike specific work out routine videos that he does to prepare for world cup xc racing (His work outs look brutal btw).

I used to race dirt bikes and would use the Health Rider to kind of simulate the push pull upper body and leg work out of desert racing. I literally wore out a couple machines with total rep counts in the millions. I used the riser and weights under the seat to increase resistance. Would've loved one of these Rip Rows back in those days.

How is it for core strength improvement?


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

KRob said:


> I've seen these and have been interested. I detest riding/spinning stationary bike workouts but would love a bike specific indoor work out I can do to build upper body and core strength. I think I first saw this (or something like it) on one of Nino Shurter's bike specific work out routine videos that he does to prepare for world cup xc racing (His work outs look brutal btw).
> 
> I used to race dirt bikes and would use the Health Rider to kind of simulate the push pull upper body and leg work out of desert racing. I literally wore out a couple machines with total rep counts in the millions. I used the riser and weights under the seat to increase resistance. Would've loved one of these Rip Rows back in those days.
> 
> How is it for core strength improvement?


The RipRow encourages you to lock down your trunk while going through the motions. The workout might not feel like a more traditional core workout, but it definitely works the core. I've had mine for a few years now, and it's a cool piece of equipment. I did a trainer/RipRow interval workout last night where I would pedal on the "ups" and RipRow on the "downs." It's hard to replicate a mountain bike ride indoors, but that was pretty close.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

s0ckeyeus said:


> The RipRow encourages you to lock down your trunk while going through the motions. The workout might not feel like a more traditional core workout, but it definitely works the core. I've had mine for a few years now, and it's a cool piece of equipment. I did a trainer/RipRow interval workout last night where I would pedal on the "ups" and RipRow on the "downs." It's hard to replicate a mountain bike ride indoors, but that was pretty close.


Thanks for the info. They should put pedals on the RipRow so you can do both without switching machines! 
I'll have to check the used market as I'm sure I wouldn't use it enough to get $1000 worth of exercise out of it. I'm terrible at cross training. I used to swim a few times week during the deepest darkest parts of winter, but now I just switch to fat biking, snow grooming and snow shoveling to get my upper body and winter work outs, ha ha.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

KRob said:


> Thanks for the info. They should put pedals on the RipRow so you can do both without switching machines!
> I'll have to check the used market as I'm sure I wouldn't use it enough to get $1000 worth of exercise out of it. I'm terrible at cross training. I used to swim a few times week during the deepest darkest parts of winter, but now I just switch to fat biking, snow grooming and snow shoveling to get my upper body and winter work outs, ha ha.


I would think actual rotating cranks and pedals would be too much of a compromise. The RipRow can take static pedals though, and they do add a little extra challenge. I made my own pedals, but I usually just stand on the platform though, since it's easier to switch feet that way.

I was doing RipRow pretty hardcore for a while, but I've tapered off a bit. I need to get back into it though, because it really does help with riding. I still like weightlifting for pure strength stuff, but the RipRow is great for endurance, speed, and dialing in more efficient movement patterns on the bike.


----------



## dancing james (Sep 27, 2010)

s0ckeyeus said:


> I would think actual rotating cranks and pedals would be too much of a compromise. The RipRow can take static pedals though, and they do add a little extra challenge. I made my own pedals, but I usually just stand on the platform though, since it's easier to switch feet that way.
> 
> I was doing RipRow pretty hardcore for a while, but I've tapered off a bit. I need to get back into it though, because it really does help with riding. I still like weightlifting for pure strength stuff, but the RipRow is great for endurance, speed, and dialing in more efficient movement patterns on the bike.


I agree the rotating pedals sound like a massive additional complication, and then they’d need to connect to a turbo trainer etc etc. Also as I see it the riprow teaches dynamic body positioning but crucially as if the pedals are horizontal which is so important for mountain biking. I assume this helps instil “pedals level” into muscle memory.


----------

